# Gaggia Classic (whats in the box)



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Hi all...

hope ya all well.

I've got a brand spanking new Gaggia classic coming on tuesday.

So just a quickie really

im a little confused as to what comes in the box regarding baskets. I heard you now don't get a non pressurised basket and just the pressurised ones... So ill have to order a double shot non pressurised if not... So can anybody elaborate on what new ones now ship with?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> hope ya all well.
> 
> ...


It will include portafilter and single and double pressurised baskets plus a plastic tamper.

You can get non pressurised baskets off eBay or from happy donkey

Ditch the tamper aswell and buy a metal one.you can pick up 58mm motta tampers from cream supplies cheap and also cleaning brushes and blind baskets for backflushing


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Machine

Panarello steam wand (rubbish)

Pressurised basket (rubbish)

Plastic tamper (rubbish)

You will need

New basket (about £5 or a VST or IMS version for £14+)

New tamper (58mm metal base tamper (of 58.35mm for VST / IMS)

Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Buy some cheap digital scales from eBay for about £6.

What grinder are you pairing it with?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Ok thanks guys, will order those, ordered the metal tamper.. Ill wait on the new steam wand as it will invalidate warranty, just wanna make sure everything is tickidy boo before i start modding.



urbanbumpkin said:


> Buy some cheap digital scales from eBay for about £6.
> 
> What grinder are you pairing it with?


Yep will pick some cheap ones up from maplin tomorrow. I made an epic mistake with my grinder, so lets just call it a "bodum never gonna be good for espresso bistro 10903"

i fully am aware that i need a decent grinder for non pressurised espresso... The bodum will hopefully be ok for pressurised, so ill use that for a while and just get used to the machine etc...

And my local barista is going to grind for me every couple of days, he has a classic at home, so im hoping he will know where to dial it in.... Not ideal i know, but until i can afford a proper one it will have to do, i still think my pressurised espressos with freshly ground hasbeans, rave etc will be miles better than costabucks..... But believe me i do understand the importance of doing it properly.. I just have to get my equipment in seperatly...

Thanks for ya help


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Concur with many of the comments. The Classic comes with a couple of Pressurised baskets (which the manufacturers supply as it makes getting the crema much easier, but in reality it is a false crema anyway). Some have suggested swapping the baskets for non pressurised ones. I don't know how you will fare with non pressurised baskets while using the machine at the factory set pressure of 12 bar. Obviously you don't want to be messing doing an opv mod on a brand new machine as you will invalidate the warranty. I have just done the mod to my Classic and swapped to non pressurised baskets, but my Classic is 4 years old, so no worries about warranties. Also I swapped the rubbish paranello frother for a Silvia one a couple of months age. Again doing modifications to a new machine could have repercussions with the warranty. I have just bought a Motta 58mm tamper. Nice metal thing which is leagues better than the lousy plastic affair that the machine comes with.

The Classic is a wonderful machine. I love mine. I would suggest that there is little to touch it for the money.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Are all Gaggia Classics supplied with pressurised baskets now? They never used to be:confused:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> Are all Gaggia Classics supplied with pressurised baskets now? They never used to be:confused:


Yep I'm afraid so.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Are all Gaggia Classics supplied with pressurised baskets now? They never used to be:confused:


Yes and factory set to 15bar pressure for them to compensate for lack of decent grinder.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

OH DEAR:bad:


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes and factory set to 15bar pressure for them to compensate for lack of decent grinder.


It's the reason the OPV mod is so popular on the newer Classics


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I assume supplying pressurised over non pressurised is a post phillips takeover thing... ?


----------



## Jonathan007 (Aug 15, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Yes and factory set to 15bar pressure for them to compensate for lack of decent grinder.


So this is the reason you need to carry out the OPV mod?

Especially if you have a good grinder, to get the most from the propper/correct sized espresso grinds?

Would you say a reduction of 5bar?

Cheers

Jon


----------

